# shaving chest



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i shaved my chest the other day a but when it came to the nipples, i just couldn't think wether that hair is usually takin off with the rest... i'm pretty sure that most of you guys will take off nipple hair too but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Scottswald said:


> i shaved my chest the other day a but when it came to the nipples, i just couldn't think wether that hair is usually takin off with the rest... i'm pretty sure that most of you guys will take off nipple hair too but just wanted to clarify.


When I lve the nipples they look like 2 ar$e holes with a nice ring of hair :cool2:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I would say yes...


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i also want to shave my stomach but leave my pubes, just wondering how the "transaction" between stomach hair and pubic hair should go, wat do you recommend?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Below your underwear line...


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Shave the lot mate 

One thing to watch out for is itchy nipples when the hair starts growing again. Made me think I had gyno coming the first time !!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Shave the lot, I don't get itchy nipples but a really itchy stomach!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

you guys have got me thinkin, everything is off but the pubes.... they might as well go too?

any bad experiences???

i'd like to point ouit that i have not acytually "shaved" anything, i have a pair of clippers which cut ridulously short (flush with skin) and have used them...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

shaving rash!

i just trim the balls mate, if i play hide the sausage with the misses a nice shaved area becomes rashed within minutes....friction burns hey?!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't beat about the bush (groan) get it all off!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This thread has to be a wind-up


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> This thread has to be a wind-up


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Use imac or veet hair removal cream for ball hair and bum hair, stings your bum hole though.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I wet shave my nuts........you'd think it would ut them but it doesn't leave a mark....


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I wet shave my nuts........you'd think it would ut them but it doesn't leave a mark....


That's what i been saying.. People think your crazy though!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I found the weird thing was when you shave your chest and if your a dark haired and have hairy arms it just looks weird. Now you have to decide whether to shave them aswell!


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Funny this thread...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I wet shave my nuts........you'd think it would cut them but it doesn't leave a mark....





Sylar said:


> That's what i been saying.. People think your crazy though!


Agree with this...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Shave it all !!! I would say to trim down first with electric razor. Then get the bic out. Definately agree with previous poster that you trim your goods below. Be careful if your using an electic razor around the lower region. I made a mistake with the guard off and nicked the bottom of my balls. blood everywhere and it stung !!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so I'm thinking of trying this as my bird is always moaning at me to do it but once you have shaved your chest how qickly does it grow back in...........is it like shaving your face and will I end up with stubble on my chest lol?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

I think you can get away with once a week PH. Depends on how clean you want to keep it looking. I keep mine nicely trimmed at a level one these days, with an electric razor. When I used to compete, and shave it completely, I would do it every 5 days or so because the stubble would start growing back.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmmm cheers, although I don't like you sound of stubble on my chest, sounds like a pain in the ****..........shaving my face is enough of a hassle for me lol!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have bit the bullet now and shaved my chest, it looks great but I seemed to have brocken out in itchy red boltches just above my pubes "waist line"!

Is this normal due to the area just being sensitive as never being shaved before or should I worry?


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

put some moisturiser on it, that will sort it after a few applications, thats wat i do around the ole gonads :thumbup1:

The only problem I found is the more you shave, the thicker it grows back and quicker over time. Every now and then is ok tho


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> put some moisturiser on it, that will sort it after a few applications, thats wat i do around the ole gonads :thumbup1:
> 
> The only problem I found is the more you shave, the thicker it grows back and quicker over time. Every now and then is ok tho


Yeah thats what I'm finding too as the night I shaved it the very next morning there was stuble coming through, will try the moisturiser though, cheers!


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Yeah thats what I'm finding too as the night I shaved it the very next morning there was stuble coming through, will try the moisturiser though, cheers!


Either that or wax it!!! :lol: fck that!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i am literally a gorilla i have hair on my face an it doesn't stop all the way down...front and back!

I shaved my chest once and regretted it within the hour, the itching was insane. I presume if i shave it a few times ill get used to it.

I have no idea how to shave my back on my own tho, im seriously unflexible


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> Either that or wax it!!! :lol: fck that!


Agreed, f*ck that lol!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i actually prefer the stubble as opposed to the smooth or hairy look for some reason.... i don't find that it itches either.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

JUST SHAVE YOUR BUSH!


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Whenever I shave my head it doesnt itch not one bit, but the second it starts to grow back its like I've got fleas or something, I just wont stop inching. I always use nivia for men which is very good for the skin. My ole mans 73 now and he has always used it and you should see his skin. He only looks late 50's.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

I have heard a number of guys sayin that it stings when immac is applied to the "asrehole" region.... is it supposed to be done????


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds wierd but best thing to shave with...face or other parts is hair conditioner...put it on and leave it for a few mins..smoothest ever, conditions your skin as well as softening the hairs....trust me, you will not return to shaving gel after trying it


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i recently shaved my chest, **** me it does not like it, i have ANGRY shaving rash im thinking waxing might be better.

Dont chop the pubes off mate, samson lost his strength from cutting his hair if you know what i mean, dont wanna risk it personally. I just shaved the belly and hard a line underneath my belt line but i did leave a snail trail to match my ass snail trail


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

When i number one my head i do my chest the same and just keep it like that.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey chaps.. i have to shave my chest coz im 1 hairy mo fo, the first time i got waxed but no way am i doing thet again.. i came up in spots all over my chest and stomach the worst thing i was going to australia 2days after that, what a nightmare the plane journey was horrible 23 hours of itchin and scratchin.. few days in 2 the holl and a bit of salt water did the trick.. now i just use a head trimmer or shave with a razor.. mike look and sound abit daft but would rather do that than look like a fury monster.. lol


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

I use a phillips wets shaver, you fade down the pubic area, so its not completely Kodjaked, that way you dont get a rash.

I have too much time on my hands!


----------

